# WTF



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

Jeez. I just went over to LoveShack and read a few posts there since I had not been there in forever. Their head moderator William is screwing around with married women again! And posting about it like it's an accomplishment to be proud of!

WTF. What is wrong with people? How does that site even keep members when their leadership has crappy morals?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

How does the USA keep going when its leader has crappy morals? It's a mystery!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Married but Happy said:


> How does the USA keep going when its leader*s* ha*ve*s crappy morals? It's a mystery!


Fixed it for ya'


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Yeah, I'm guffawing at the fact that it only took one post for this to become political lol. And I didn't even vote for the guy....but sheesh

#stopthetempertantrumitsbeen2years 

On topic: Car-William is a toad.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hope Shimmers said:


> Jeez. I just went over to LoveShack and read a few posts there since I had not been there in forever. Their head moderator William is screwing around with married women again! And posting about it like it's an accomplishment to be proud of!
> 
> WTF. What is wrong with people? How does that site even keep members when their leadership has crappy morals?


I got banned on loveshack for my first and only post.
A woman who would bring her friends along on dates with her husband just to let them insult him while knowing he was too polite to tell them where to go.
I told her she was a stupid ****ing ***** and her friends were a shower of ****s.
I must have misspelled ****s.


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

Married but Happy said:


> How does the USA keep going when its leader has crappy morals? It's a mystery!


How does the USA keep going when its leader is orange. That's my question.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

He wagged his finger at me because I called a woman who screwed married men trash.


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

Andy1001 said:


> I got banned on loveshack for my first and only post.
> A woman who would bring her friends along on dates with her husband just to let them insult him while knowing he was too polite to tell them where to go.
> I told her she was a stupid ****ing ***** and her friends were a shower of ****s.
> I must have misspelled ****s.


:rofl:


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I posted there once. Once. Banned. No reason.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It's socially acceptable and even praised to sleep around in committed relationships nowadays.

But hey - it's actually a good thing, out of the closet and into the open I'd say -> the diamonds now shine brighter in the rough and easier to find. And yes these diamonds exist.


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

Yeswecan said:


> I posted there once. Once. Banned. No reason.


Be grateful for no reason. Those of us who DID get reasons got something like this: "Oops, I don't like you, I don't want to deal with you!" Never mind that it is an open forum and it should not MATTER if you like my opinions or not. Or, "What is the matter with you? Is that all you people do, PM each other? You are idiots!" (Got that one from William Original once, when he was having one of his testosterone-fueled days when no one else can do anything right.)

It's too bad that the owner doesn't see this stuff, because he has lost A TON of money from all the incessant unnecessary banning that has gone on over there. Now they are having to suck it up, because none of their old members are posting. Only the die-hards who still have endless issues who will never get out of there. Serves them right. What goes around, comes around.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

personofinterest said:


> Yeah, I'm guffawing at the fact that it only took one post for this to become political lol. And I didn't even vote for the guy....but sheesh
> 
> #stopthetempertantrumitsbeen2years
> 
> On topic: Car-William is a toad.


That's what I thought at first but after reading it again, I thought maybe the person who originally said "How does the USA keep going when its leader has crappy morals" was being sarcastic, making fun at the idea that this love shack forum can't survive based on its leader's morals. Mocking the idea that someone would actually cheat on their own spouse because someone else does.

But maybe I'm thinking about the post too hard.


----------

